# New Quest Heat Bow



## MN Bow Shooter (Aug 5, 2009)

*TURN UP THE HEAT ON YOUR PREY*
New Quest Heat Bow has all the features needed to raise your temperature 

Memphis, Mich., Quest BowhuntingTM, a division of G5 Outdoors, Introduces the new 2010 Heat HPS Modular Cam bow. The new bow features the superior construction and quality G5 has built its reputation on, combined with an all new custom decorating process that is exclusive to the Quest Line of bows. 
“We packed the Heat full of features like the HPS Cam and I-Glide Cable System, couple those features with the DuraFuseTM process and you have a great bow” stated CEO and Founder Lou Grace. “The new finishing process not only is tougher than most, it really makes the new line stand out” 

The new G5 Patent Pending DurafuseTM decorating process delivers sharp, crisp camo detail and a finish that is more durable than traditionally dipped or painted bows. In addition to improved durability the DurafuseTM process allows for different designs and looks that have never been seen in the bow industry. The Heat comes standard in Black or Realtree AP HD, but it is also available in several custom GfadeTM options. GfadeTM is a unique fusion of camo limbs, pockets, and top of riser with a black center riser section. GfadeTM provides the ultimate in versatility for bowhunters. With the camo top and bottom the bow is concealed for tree stand hunting to stalking situations in the field. The black riser mid section makes it perfect for the blind. In the stand, crossing a ridge, or sitting in the blind you never will be out of place with the GfadeTM. The Heat bow comes standard in solid black or RealTree AP finish.

Under the hood:
The Heat measures 33” axle-to-axle, has a 6 5/8” brace height, and weighs in at 3.9 lbs. In addition it features the G5 Patent Pending I-Glide cable system, and G5 Speed Stud increased speed and superior peep alignment. At 330 – 332 FPS the Heat truly delivers. The bow also features pivoting and locking limb pockets with Bow Jax limb silencers as well. Wrapping up the Heat’s features is the fully adjustable string suppression system, a forged aluminum riser and a metal injected molded broadhead shelf.

With a retail of $599.95 the Heat continues Quest’s commitment to delivering superior performance and value to hard working, hard hunting archery enthusiasts. The Quest Heat bow is available at finer archery retailers throughout the U.S. 

Quest Bowhunting: The Bowhunters’ Bow 

About Quest Bowhunting:
Quest Bowhunting™ is a family owned business backed by more than 40 years of precision manufacturing experience. Quest Bowhunting™ strives to provide superior Bowhunting products that enhance the archery experience. To learn more about Quest™, visit www.questbowhunting.com or call (866) 456-8836.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sorry for the blank comment. Don't know how that happened. Nice lookin bow btw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats good speed for a single cam like that. Nice :thumbs_up


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

If its a quiet bow, then it will be a very good bang for the buck! Nice job!


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

That new cable retention system looks very interesting, great specs and nice looking bow.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

very cool idea on the cable rod...


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

*HEAT bow*

Just shot one at Archery shop, Very fast, Quiet and holds very well..
Good to see Good speed and well built bow can be had for a fair price 
instead of paying HIGH DOLLARS too get them!!!!!!


----------

